# Old Mirage IV - ready for action!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Here’s an oldie but a goodie! I just got my * 1/72 Heller Mirage IVA *1/72 Heller Mirage IVA done. Given that this thing is at least as old as I am, I was quite surprised at how well it went together. I don’t know if Heller kits get the love they should; this really had a lot of detail and only minor fit issues, well, once you put in your own locating tabs, that is!

I was pleased to be able to get my hands on one of these, and it was worth the wait. One thing I love is that it actually has its nuke! I wish more nuclear-capable models actually came with a model of their cans of “instant sunshine”. 
Take a look at the build article and tell me what you think, too. Anybody else out there build this old bird?


----------



## jcd132 (Jan 13, 2000)

Hey, that's a beauty! Thanks for the buildup article too (have copied it for later reference). I received the 1/48 scale Heller Mirage IV kit for Christmas, but haven't built it yet. I agree with your assessment that these kits are very nicely molded and detailed for their age. I'm going to have to get started on mine, now that your results have inspired me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Hey, thanks man!

It's awesome to have that in 1/48, but man, that must be one big bird! I wonder if the kit is just the 72 pantographed up or if it is a completely different and differently detailed model.

Glad to inspire someone else to get these old birds out of the boxes and onto the workbench! 

Gotta say, Heller is probably my favourite old company, followed closely by Matchbox. Sure, their detail sucks, but the subject matter is awesome!

Good luck on your IV!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

COOL! Always liked this bird. 

1/72nd is not an easy one for me at all.....but wow! you brought this one to life!:thumbsup:


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks man!

To be honest, the 1/72 Mirage IV is a pretty big plane for me. I'm more used to 1/72 WWII stuff or smaller jets.

The great think about the kit is it has nice detail for a "small scale" (if you will) kit, but it's so small and fine as to be overwhelming or easily lost/destroyed.

Gotta love old Hellers for that!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The 1/72 kit is actually much nicer than the rather crude 1/48 kit, which is also very ill fitting. Old Heller stuff is interesting. They are really hit and miss, with some kits being quite nice, and some... ehh not so good. 

I have their very old Mirage III in 1/48 that has spring loaded, retracting landing gear, opening canopy, etc. Its very much like the old Revell 1/49 F-102 working jet kit.


----------

